# Our park adventure this morning!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well took Molly for her walk this morning usually it takes us about 30 minutes but today it was extended cause everything was going wrong. It all started with this video 

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/MVI_0223_zpsee8129bd.mp4.html

Yes never record a crazy cockapoo while attached to a flexi- leash....my camera fell in the snow and it was my new one I was devestated but luckily it still works I managed to get a few shots of her in the snow with her new equafleece

The I realized I had lost my house keys when I took my camera out of my pocket so we had to back track several times looking for them so we were out there for an hour and no luck. We gave up and came home At 12pm we went out for another half hour and looked some more but still no keys So I give up going to have to go and get some new ones cut!

Hope the rest of my day goes better


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh dear, if it's any consolation your little tale made me chuckle - is that a close up of you we see through a snow covered lense!
You should have had Claire's Nellie with you - I think she lost her keys on a walk and Nellie sniffed them out x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes I need a Nellie  Molly found 2 dirty kleenex that I had to dig out of her mouth but no keys Yes that was my fat nose and sunglasses that you could sort of see through the snow I had no clue it was still recording ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am really glad your camera is ok. Molly looks adorable in her equafleece!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All fun and games Renee! I did have a small chuckle at your expense, apologies for that. On the positive, Molly looks adorable in the blue!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - how irritating. I have dropped my keys on more than one occasion, but fortunately Inzi is totally brilliant at finding them. 
I have an enormous soft toy key ring, which in theory makes them easier to find - heck I can loose my keys in my own kitchen 
Molly, as always, looks gorgeous


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I must admit to a chuckle too! If it makes you feel any better Dudley pinched a football goalie glove from a pile of stuff left near to the kids training pitch and did the you can't catch me game for a while!! I only walked near there cos the kids had moved to the other side of the park. Losing the keys must have been a pain though, hope you get new ones sorted ok. I lose mine in the house at least twice a week!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just got back from getting my new apartment key but they can't cut one for the front door entrance so will have to go see the landlord Oh well. Who knows maybe on our next walk I will find them if the snow melts. Too bad I loved my keychain it was a blue evil eye (it's supposed to bring you luck so guess that doesn't work!).

On a good note we left Molly at home alone for an hour and she did whine a bit but hardly and I filmed her the whole hour. She would go to the door and sit and then go on her diva couch. She hardly cried so I was impressed So that was a good part to the day!

I laughed at myself too I didn't want Christine to know I had dropped my camera but she saw me laughing at the video so I was busted


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is the new key Christine made me...what am I 2 years old I laughed when I saw it cause a lot of Molly's toys are monkeys...I was expecting a plain key


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha that's a very cute key!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Although not funny that you dropped your phone but the video is really cool! Love the snow 'bubbles' on the phone  

Ha yes Nellie has become an expert at finding my keys now. I have dropped them at least 3 times since I put on here about it. She understands what keys are now and off she goes to find them. Love your monkey key


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Here is the new key Christine made me...what am I 2 years old I laughed when I saw it cause a lot of Molly's toys are monkeys...I was expecting a plain key


Love the Key  it looks a little like you posted a pic of Molly's head and a pic of your own on one of those sites where they can morph the two together


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Christine thinks you are a monkey. Hehe.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Although not funny that you dropped your phone but the video is really cool! Love the snow 'bubbles' on the phone
> 
> Ha yes Nellie has become an expert at finding my keys now. I have dropped them at least 3 times since I put on here about it. She understands what keys are now and off she goes to find them. Love your monkey key


I was hoping to find them today but it snowed again late last night so don't think I will have much luck! Maybe if Nellie was with me Molly can find all sorts of icky stuff in the park but not my keys I don't get it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Didn't find my keys today.... it snowed most of the day so no luck but Molly and I will try again tomorrow I am saying Saint Anthony's prayer to find stuff my sister said it worked for her so lets hope ha!

My neighbor walks the same path so told her I lost them so she is on the lookout too! I just hope no crazy people find them and come in my place My address isn't on them so what are the chances??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you enquired at your local police station / lost property depot?
Some saintly citizen may of come across them and handed them in? X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Have you enquired at your local police station / lost property depot?
> Some saintly citizen may of come across them and handed them in? X


I doubt it people would probably steal the key chain and throw the keys in the garbage I am thinking that if I can't find them no one has found them yet...if it would stop snowing maybe I would be able to locate them:embarrassed:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Here is the new key Christine made me...what am I 2 years old I laughed when I saw it cause a lot of Molly's toys are monkeys...I was expecting a plain key


Ha, I Love it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Update to my crappy walk that day Yesterday I walked part of the way with my neighbor and her pug Mr. Jeeves. I mentioned to her that I had lost my keys and told her that they were on a blue evil eye key chain. She said she would keep an eye out for them.

Last night we got a ton of rain so some snow melted and it's very slippery out there so Molly and I didn't go to the park this morning. A few minutes ago I got a knock at the door and it was my neighbor she had found my keys I am so happy!! I can't believe she found them and she said they were right in the area that I had told her I lost them. Will buy her a gift card as a reward that is so amazing made me whole day!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is great news!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

yay! Brilliant - the world is made up of good people and great dogs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The evil eye brings you luck! X


----------

